# Sportdog collar question



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I just got a sportdog training collar from my uncle. I am having problems getting it to work. I replaced the transmitter battery (30.00)!!!!!!!!! On the receiver collar I'm not sure its turning on, if you push the power button and hold it in it will beep and flash but as soon as you release the button it doesnt do anything! Do I need to replace the receiver battery as well or is there a way to sync the two together? 

Thanks in Advance!!!!!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

press and hold the button on the collar for till it flashes 5 time and stops 
then press and hold the stim button the collar should flash red then green should br good


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

i agree, w below. anytime you switch the bateries you need to sync the collar and reciever back up. look in your manual, it should tell you everything you need to know


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I've tried what the manual says and what was stated below to no avail! I have an email into Sportdog so we'll see what they say if they email me back. If I press the button on the collar it will flash and beep as long as I hold the button down. I'm think the battery in the collar is bad also.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well I finally called the customer service and they ran me through a couple tests and come to find out the receiver battery is shot! I called EVERY sporting goods, pet, and battery store within a 60 mile radius and nobody has one in stock. Sooooooo, I had to order another 20.00 battery from Sportdog! Thats 50.00 on 2 batteries!


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

don't know what type of battery it takes, but i have replaced the bats in tritronics recievers, the type that recharge. Any how took it to radio shack and they were able to get me the same bat, but like $20 cheaper than tritronics. even had one battery they couldn't match because of the funky connection, so they sold me a similar battery pack that went into a phone, it was the same batteris just different connections, anyhow spliced the wires with the original connection and it worked perfectly, been workin for a couple years now.


----------



## waterfowlfanatic (Sep 8, 2010)

You need to sync the two together. I would call Sportdog company and let them walk you through the process. I had an issue with mine and they replaced the unit.


----------

